# Flooded Car Help



## mobilerbot (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi, 

I know this is a stupid move but I drove my 99 Altima through a flooded street and halfway in the car stalled. The water level went as high as the back bumper..  

So now, I have checked the distributor cap and pretty much all the wiring to look for any water left over and there is none. Checked spark plugs and changed oil and transmission fluid. after all that.. the car starts and runs a few minutes at idle. Then it sputters a little and stalls. Everything sounds fine the first few minutes. When it is about to stall, if I give it a little gas, it will keep running a little bit more but in the end it stalls. Out of the exhaust pipe, lots of smoke is coming out..

So here's my question.. it sounds like there is still water in the exhaust pipe and if that would affect the car and make it stall like that? What else should I check?

If anyone has any ideas and can help me out, it would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

mobilerbot said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this is a stupid move but I drove my 99 Altima through a flooded street and halfway in the car stalled. The water level went as high as the back bumper..
> 
> ...


Well I would be curious as to why you would drive on a flooded road, but that's not any of my business...Have you checked your oil? Possible you got oil in your engine...through your intake maybe? Is it stock or WAI or CAI? Irregardless, if the water got to bumper level then it's safe to say it got higher in the engine bay, possibly high enough to get sucked in. could have some water in the exhaust pipe too.


----------



## mobilerbot (Dec 26, 2005)

Usually, there are no street floods here in Seattle and it was dark out and who knew there would be 3 feet of water.. I thought it was like usual.. maybe just a few inches. Easy to get through, right?  

Anyway, on to the car. It runs normal now... changed the engine oil and the transmission fluid. Seems like the exhaust pipe got flooded with water and had to wait a few days for some of it to get out of there before the car was able to run more than a few minutes.

I've learned my lesson :cheers:


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Try to watch for the water next time, might not be as lucky...


----------

